# DALI Protokoll



## paulo78 (1 März 2010)

Hallo

Nach einem erfogreichen gelösten Problem mit Hilfe dieses Forumes, bin ich nun mal wieder auf der Suche und zwar würde ich gerne eine Lampe mit einer SPS steuern.... unter Verwendung des DALI Protokolls.

Ich suche praktische eine Programmierweise um DALI mit einer SPS zu generieren.

1. Gibt es das Protokoll irgendwo zum Download oder anschauen ?
2. Besser noch gibt es irgendwo fertige Bausteine die sowas können ? 
3. Die SPS benötigt doch nur eine RS232 Ausgang oder ??


Gefunden habe ich Adapter und Wago Klemmen etc. aber es müßte doch auch selber zu programmieren sein oder ??

Gruß
Paulo


----------



## Matze001 (1 März 2010)

Hallo,

bei Wago findest du schöne Beispiele, auch wie die Dali-Datenpakete aufgebaut sind. Ich würde, wenn du Wago hast, die Dali-Klemme nutzen.

Mit der *.lib dazu kommst du innerhalb von Minuten ans Ziel!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## paulo78 (1 März 2010)

*Hmmm*

Hallo 

Danke für deine Idee, aber leider habe ich keine Wago sondern eine NoName SPS. Denoch wenn Wago das schon hat könnte man nicht den Bausteine für andere SPS Systeme nutzen oder ist das alles gebunden an die Wago Klemme ?


----------



## Oberchefe (2 März 2010)

16Volt hören sich nicht nach Standard RS232 an:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Addressable_Lighting_Interface


----------



## paulo78 (3 März 2010)

*Marktlücke ??*

Hallo
Ich habe mal ein bischen rum geschaut und es scheint das beste zu sein wenn man erst auf DMX geht und dann von dort aus auf DALI/DSI.
Also ich habe im Net einen RS232 auf DMX Adapter gefunden. Das kann man mit binären Befehle über die SPS steuern. 
Man hätte dann eine DMX fähige SPS.
Der nächste schritt ist dann ein DMX to DALI/DSI adapter dran zu hängen.
Die gibt es ohne Ende im Net.

Ist zwar nicht das beste aber ist bisher die einzigste Möglichkeit die ich gefunden habe.
Direkt SPS (RS232 oder RS485) auf DALI/DSI scheint es nicht zu geben.

Gruß
Paulo


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2010)

paulo78 schrieb:


> Direkt SPS (RS232 oder RS485) auf DALI/DSI scheint es nicht zu geben.


 
Es ist auch eine Sicherheitsfrage, denn die zwei DALI-Leitungen
DA+ und DA- werden [gemäß Norm] auch gern in einem 
5-adrigen NYM-Kabel geführt. Dabei ist 

DA+ = Schwarz
DA- = Grau

d.h. selbst wenn eine RSxxx-irgendwas das Timing und die
richtige Spannung liefern würde können beim falschen anklemmen
gut und gern mal 230Volt auf den DA-Leitungen liegen. Das tut
einem Norm-DALI-Gerät nicht weh, aber jede andere Schaltung
wird dann geröstet.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## gravieren (3 März 2010)

HI



NUr mal so zur Info:



Potenialgetrennt  

1500 Volt DC DALI-Bus/K-Bus


http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/modules/m064100d.pdf
Seite 10.


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2010)

Das "offizielle" Module entsprechend geschützt sind ist ja klar,
ich wollte nur klarstellen das sich DALI nicht unbedingt zum
basteln eignet.


----------



## gravieren (3 März 2010)

Hi



IBFS schrieb:


> Das "offizielle" Module entsprechend geschützt sind ist ja klar,
> ich wollte nur klarstellen das sich DALI nicht unbedingt zum
> basteln eignet.


Das meinte ich nicht bei meiner Mail.

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass er sich diese Module ansehen könnte.

Anschaltung z.b. über Profibus.


Allerding dann ist da wieder das "Code-Problem"   !


----------



## gravieren (3 März 2010)

Hi

http://www.resi.cc/2g/products/types/DALI-MASTER/index.php3?language=german


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> http://www.resi.cc/2g/products/types/DALI-MASTER/index.php3?language=german


...das ist doch was sehr hübsches..  da wird sich paulo78 aber freuen ..


----------



## paulo78 (4 März 2010)

Hallo

Nicht schlecht der Link. Nur dann brauche ich wieder was wenn es um DSI geht usw.

Ich habe jetzt folgendes vor. 
Ich nehme dieses gerät http://www.cinetix.de/interface/rsdmxbox.htm
und mache aus RS232 - DMX dann nehme 
ich diese gerät http://www.dmx4all.de//DMX4ALL-Decoder/DMX-DSI-DALI-Interface-4-8Kanal::30.html  mache aus DMX - DALI/DSI

Dann hätte 3 Fliegen mit einer Klappe erschlagen.

Was denkt ihr ??


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2010)

paulo78 schrieb:


> Dann hätte 3 Fliegen mit einer Klappe erschlagen.
> Was denkt ihr ??



Umso mehr Gateways umso langsamer die Reaktions- und Schaltzeiten.
DALI alleine ist schon nicht gerade sehr schnell. Und spätestens wenn
man die DALI-EVGs und DIMMER mit der Adresse taufen will muss man
direkt aufs DALI-GW oder mit einer DALI-MAUS direkt auf den BUS.
Also beim ganzen System das IBN-Szenario nicht vergessen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## paulo78 (4 März 2010)

Hallo

Also ich blick da nicht ganz durch.  Ich verstehe das ich natürlich bevor das EVG im Bus erkannt wird, er mit einer Adresse versehen sein muß. 
Dies könnte man ja bei der Installation  1 mal mit dem PC und dieser DALI Maus machen.
Was genau benötige ich den noch um eine Lampe zu steuern die an eine DALI EVG hängt. 
Ich dachte ich könnte mit der SPS über meine Gateways mit dem EVG komunizieren ? Und praktisch alles steuern.


----------



## marcengbarth (5 März 2010)

Wenn du schon bei DMX4All warst, kannst du auch dem Herrn Siwek eine Mail schreiben mit deinem Problem. Evtl. hat der ja sogar noch was.


----------



## nade (7 März 2010)

Frage, wieviele unterschiedliche Leuchten willst du mit der SPS Ansteuern?
Wenn doch genug Leitungen da sind, warum nicht auf 0-10V?
DALI ist zwar mit entsprechender Hardware schon was feines, nur für allein eine Leuchte zu Dimmen, würd ich den Aufwand nicht machen, sondern gleich auf 0-10V?
Nur mal so eine Idee.


----------



## IBFS (7 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Wenn doch genug Leitungen da sind, warum nicht auf 0-10V?
> DALI ist zwar mit entsprechender Hardware schon was feines, nur für allein eine Leuchte zu Dimmen, würd ich den Aufwand nicht machen, sondern gleich auf 0-10V?


 
Dimmer EVGs arbeiten außer mit DALI als zweite Variante 
typischerweise mit 1-10V-Schnittstelle.

Das ist nicht dasselbe wie eine 0-10V-Schnittstelle.


----------



## nade (7 März 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dimmer EVGs arbeiten außer mit DALI als zweite Variante
> typischerweise mit 1-10V-Schnittstelle.
> 
> Das ist nicht dasselbe wie eine 0-10V-Schnittstelle.



Wo ist da jetzt das Problem das 1V "Wegzunormieren"
Auch steht auf den EVG´s selber 0....10V. 1-10 wäre also maximal wie die 2-20mA nur Leitungsbruchüberwachung.


----------



## IBFS (7 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt das Problem das 1V "Wegzunormieren"
> Auch steht auf den EVG´s selber 0....10V. 1-10 wäre also maximal wie die 2-20mA nur Leitungsbruchüberwachung.


 
Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen aber das sind zwei verschiedene
Protokolle mit verschiedener Stromrichtung. Da hilft auch kein "wegnormieren"

Bei 0-10V gibt der Sender - also die SPS - den Strom aus.
ABER 
bei 1-10V müßte die SPS den Strom ziehen bzw. als 
Spannungsteiler auftreten (das EVG erzeugt die Spannung).


Gruß

Frank


----------



## paulo78 (8 März 2010)

Hallo

Also generell habe ich bereits eine dimmbares EVG 1-10V kein (DALI/DSI)am laufen und zwar über die SPS mit einem AO 0-10V geht es schon.... aber wenn man 0 V ausgibt bleiben die Lampen trotzdem eingeschaltet (mit einem schwachen leuchten) man muß also noch die 230V über einen DO + koppelrelais ausschalten. Das liegt an dem EVG selber da die nicht ganz runter zu dimmen sind.

Zu Dali und DSI:
Kann ich noch nicht viel sagen hab mir jetzt mal eine Fluter bestellt der über das DALI Protokoll gesteuert wird.


----------



## marcengbarth (8 März 2010)

Mal so gefragt: Muss es denn unbedingt DALI sein? Wenn nicht, dann kannst du auch DMX nehmen. Ist vorallem günstiger als DALI. Ein Standard-DMX-Universum hat 512 Kanäle mit je 8 Bit.


----------



## paulo78 (9 März 2010)

Hallo

Ja ich würde gerne die Möglichkeit haben alle drei Protokolle auszuführen
Also DMX, DALI, DSI

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich jetzt folgendes vor. 
Ich nehme dieses gerät http://www.cinetix.de/interface/rsdmxbox.htm
und mache aus RS232 - DMX dann nehme 
ich diese gerät http://www.dmx4all.de//DMX4ALL-Decod...Kanal::30.html mache aus DMX - DALI/DSI

Leider ist das die einzigste Varinate die ich bisher gefunden haben. Ich war auch ein bischen verwundert das dies bisher kaum jemand (außer Wago)gemacht hat.
Ich meine ne SPS die DMX oder DALI kann ist doch was feines.
Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob das alles so funktionieren wird, in einem früheren Post wurde ich schon von zu langen Zykluszeiten gewarnt, gegeben durch die 2 Gateways.

Ich werde noch ein bischen suchen und sollte ich nix weiteres finden werde ich mir die 2 Gateways kaufen und alles mal testen.

Grüße
P.A


----------

